# Question for those with ivory or white



## h2t99 (May 21, 2009)

I have a jenny, yearling, ivory and last year her ears got burnt, well allready this year her ears are raw from burning




!! I have spotted donkeys but all of their ears are red or grey. So what do you that have ivory donkeys do for the ears??

Thanks

Heidi


----------



## chandab (May 21, 2009)

I don't own any long-ears, but how about a custom-made fly mask with ears? If she'll tolerate something on her ear. I think some shampoos and hairsprays have sunblock in them or perhaps a spray on sunblock.


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 4, 2009)

You can use sunscreen that is meant for human babies on your donkey, and I think you really should.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a ivory jack, who at times would look like his ears would be getting a little bit sensative to the sun. All I did was put sun screen on him and never had any problems. I also used a "ear mask" which I had made for him. If you go back thru some old threads you will see a pic of my winter ear protectors...



I did the same, except used a mesh netting for the ears. It sure helps protect there ears from the nasty bitting gnats.



besides the fly spray.


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 5, 2009)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I have a ivory jack, who at times would look like his ears would be getting a little bit sensative to the sun. All I did was put sun screen on him and never had any problems. I also used a "ear mask" which I had made for him. If you go back thru some old threads you will see a pic of my winter ear protectors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I SO want to see a picture of that!!





I also meant to add that I used the waterproof kind on my mini horse gelding's nose. He as the pinkest nose and gets sunburned. You may actually want to use the sunscreen anywhere the hair is thin.


----------



## h2t99 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank You for the suggestions!! I have been using sunscreen and spraying it on every couple of days and her ears are looking great!!





So Thank You!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 5, 2009)

RebelsHope... where in Wisconsin are you? I'm just north of Green Bay.

Corinne


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 5, 2009)

I am almost in that "other state"




about 30 min east of Beloit.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 6, 2009)

Alrighty, so much for you being a "neighbor"



seems like everyone is either in the western part or "down there".

Corinne


----------

